# Why don?t my legs get sore after a work-out?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have been bodybuilding for 10 years now and I still get sore from almost every workout with one exception…legs! I work hard and heavy on all the basics. What am I doing wrong? Answer:Although muscular soreness is not a definitive marker for hypertrophy, our mentality as bodybuilders drives us to seek out pain and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

